# Motivational tips for bodybuilders!!



## ST3VV0 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Motivational tips for bodybuilders*

So you want to either gain lean muscle mass or you want to lose fat? Well done first on taking the steps towards your goal. Of course you know consistency is the key to success but how do we stay motivated in order to attain that consistency? Here are some tips that I use to help keep myself motivated.

*PICTURES*

First of all take pictures of yourself before you start doing anything. Do a few bodybuilding poses (it doesn't matter if you feel stupid because you are obviously too skinny or too fat the purpose of this is for comparision later). Important areas to focus on are the arms, legs, chest and back.

Now find a picture of the physique that you wish to aquire. Look around the various bodybuilding websites or forums for inspiration.

This is optional - If you are single - find a picture of a member of the opposite sex you find attractive. This picture will be inspiration - as it will remind you that in the future when you attain your desired physique - it is highly likely that girls (if you are a man) like that in the picture will start making the first move on you (rather than the other way around)!!! Unbelievable but true - I have been that skinny nerd that no girl will even look at and also the muscle bound sports star that girls just wont leave alone! Most bodybuilders will probably disagree with this point saying you should bodybuild for yourself and noone else - this is true - but dont underestimate the motivation that can be gotten from this technique especially if your normally rubbish with girls and your a teenager with out of control hormones.

Next print the pictures out and stick them side by side on your wall by your bedside.

Now take new pictures of yourself every month. The old pictures will act as a reminder of the past and so is a useful deterrent from quitting your workout regime and diet. The picture of your desired physique will get closer each month and so the reality of getting the reward (the hot girl picture) gets more likely each month as well.

*BLOG/ONLINE WORKOUT JOURNAL*

Start a blog or online workout Journal. This is a great method to remain focused and committed to your goals. We are more likely to do something if doing it causes less pain than not doing it. If you start a workout blog on the internet you are inviting criticism from other people if you don't fulfil your blog - you will lose face - don't bother posting under the same username again! Also people on the internet will be able to scrutinise your workout and diet and offer helpful tips. This will all contribute to much faster gains towards your goal. If you want to start a Journal then search for a bodybuilding forum - just do a google search 'bodybuilding forums' - most forums will have an area of the site dedicated towards writing a journal. If you are unsure on how to write a journal then look at the more popular ones for ideas.

*MENTOR - *

Make friends with someone who has already done what you are trying to do. This person will be proof to you that it can be done, if they can do it why can't you? You also have the added benefit of their advice and guidance. When you are about to quit a mentor can also be there to convince you to not give up.

*GET FRIENDS INVOLVED*

Whats better than a bit of healthy competition? I can't think of anything. When your friend is beating you easily in arm wrestling competitions then that alone can be a huge motivation towards wanting to go for that extra repetition in the bench press! Don't go overboard though and no your limits - trying to keep up with someone who is obviously stronger than you can result in injury - but the desire to get up to that level one day can spur you on.

Also your friends will be able to hold you accountable to your goals - much better than people on forums (as you can't just change username!) Friends can also offer encouragement and support and act as spotters when attempting heavy lifts.

*PREPARATION*

*
*

When you fail to prepare, then you prepare to fail. Always be prepared - make sure you write up detailed plans for each day. This means preplan your meals and preplan your workout regime. Write a schedule and stick with it. Only through planning will you be able to track your calories (the difference between success and failure?) and also track the weights you are lifting in the gym.

Heres a tip for saving time. Start BATCH COOKING - if your eating chicken, beef and other things that need cooking and you are eating large amounts each day then that is a LOT of cooking. You can save time by just cooking it all on one day and then packaging it up and putting it all in the fridge and getting it out when you need it.

*SET TARGETS*

Setting targets is vitally important. If we did not then when would we know we have suceeded and where are we heading for? Already I have touched on the subject in regards to the pictures but this is not the only goal setting I make. I set both short term, Medium term and long term targets.

*SHORT TERM TARGETS*

Before a workout aim to increase a lift by x amount of weight or x amount of reps. Always, always be aiming to make improvements upon the workout before. That extra bit of willpower each workout over the course of a year can make a massive difference in going towards achieving your long term targets. Aiming to make improvements each workout will keep your workouts focused and at the right intensity level needed for optimal muscle gain/or fat loss.

*MEDIUM TERM TARGETS*

These are monthly targets. Each month set goals that you want to achieve. This can be X amount of weight gain, x amount of weight loss, x amount of weight or reps added to a lift and so on. Medium term targets are important as an indicator towards progress. We know it does not make sense to weigh yourself every week because weight fluctuates due to water retention for example however if you weigh yourself on a monthly time scale then the effect of water retention becomes less noticable and so general trends of progress can be analysed. The same goes for stength gains - we have good and bad workout days but if over the course of a month your strength stats are going up then the trends are good and you are doing something right. Medium term targets act as a focus to the mind.

*LONG TERM TARGETS*

Long term targets are associated with the picture you took of your desired physique. The time scale on these targets are usually around the 1 year mark although it can be more. You plan your medium and short term targets with the long term target in mind.

*REWARD YOURSELF*

If you achieve short term, medium or long term targets then have a reward system put in place. For example if I have a good workout I will allow myself to play on the playstation for a good few hours but however a bad workout or missing a workout or meal would mean that the playstation becomes out of bounds for a while.

*CONCLUSION*

I hope these tips help you towards your goals. Remember never ever give up - it is always worth it in the end!

This article has been taken from my website at:  Serious about Bodybuilding


----------

